# how does imprinting work?



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is part related to my last post, but a different topic. what mechanism actually imprints the birds to the location to which they will return? is it the view from the aviary/loft? is it the initial trap and loft training? I'm trying to understand enough about it to know if i should get these birds this weekend, which are described as "this years young birds", and whether or not they will home to me or where they were born after possibly being out in the aviary already. 
thanks
aaron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

aarongreen123 said:


> This is part related to my last post, but a different topic. what mechanism actually imprints the birds to the location to which they will return? is it the view from the aviary/loft? is it the initial trap and loft training? I'm trying to understand enough about it to know if i should get these birds this weekend, which are described as "this years young birds", and whether or not they will home to me or where they were born after possibly being out in the aviary already.
> thanks
> aaron


The actual inprinting is done when the birds start investigating the outside of their loft. This is what the babies will do for a few days until they take of. They take mental pictures of their loft and remember it. When they start to fly they take mental pictures of where they are in relationship to the loft, whether it be North, South, East, and West. They will take pictures of landmarks, road signs, streets, and follow highways, eventually to get home. when they fly in unfamiliar territory they use their built in compass to find their way home.

All these things are done in a step by step process, whic eventually will bring your birds home from far distances if trained correctly.

The trap and loft training is to familiarize them with their entrance and hearing the sound of seed can or whistle they associate with eating and that gives them intiative to go inside quickly. This gives them the tools to go in, and hunger gives them the drive. This is the most important process to get your birds in safely for their own security as well as for clocking.

If they have not seen much of their surroundings only one side, and they are young it will be okay. It is good to get them between 4 to 6 weeks of age, and start training them for 2 to 4 weeks and then get them out.

Others will be along to give more advice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up for thread author to see.


----------

